# Newcomb Weavers Delight



## Osiris

I've got a Newcomb Weavers Delight loom for sale. I has new heddles (inserted eye) and a new 12 dent reed. Also has a sectional warp beam. It does not have the fly shuttle arms nor the mechanism. It it still a very capable rug loom however. Come with a Spool rack and a box of rug warp (24 spools) and several long shuttles. Was manufactured somewhere in the late 30's.

It only has one set of cams - set up for plain weave = rag rugs. 
I'm in the Chicago area so if anyone is interested or knows of anyone looking for a good rug loom feel free to contact me. I'm hoping to get $300 for it. But open to bargaining. 

It's heavy, think two people to lift. All solid maple and some oak and would need to be disassembled for transport. Have lots of pictures. Email me if interested. 

Thanks


----------



## eaaaa

what happened to the fly shuttle? did you modify the loom for the same shuttles?
thanks
Elaine


----------



## Osiris

HI eaaaa, 

No I got it this way. I rescued it from a guy who was getting ready to pitch it. He also got it that way. The fly shuttles arms were 'removed' - not sawn off, thankfully. The kicker mechanism is removed also. But it has new inserted eye heddles and a new 12 dent reed. Mechanically it works fine. I don't have any of the other cams for it though, so it's only set up for plain weave. most of the paint is original. I couldn't bear to strip it because the patina on the wood is gorgeous. I gave it a couple coats of restoration oil and some paste wax. New sectional straps and several replaced pins on the beam. His name is "GUS" btw.


----------

